# Salem Officer hurt on detail



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

Home > News &amp; Opinion > Local/ Regional News

Police officer hospitalized after being hit by car
Thursday April 14, 2005

PEABODY, Mass. (AP) A Salem police officer working a traffic detail in Peabody was seriously injured when he was hit by a car driven by an unlicensed teenager who had just immigrated from Brazil, authorities said.

Officer Michael Shea was directing traffic around a utility crew around 10:30 p.m. on Wednesday when he was run down, according to the police report.

The 39-year-old officer was flown to Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center in Boston, where he was in fair condition Thursday afternoon with head injuries.

The driver, Leila Lopes, 17, of Brazil, was arrested at the scene. According to prosecutors, she told investigators she had illegally entered the country over the Mexican border just 10 days ago and was staying with a woman in Peabody.

Lopes was arraigned Thursday in Peabody District Court on charges of negligent operation and unlicensed operation of a motor vehicle. She was ordered held without bail and U.S. immigration officials were contacted, prosecutors said. Lopes is due back in court on April 21 for a pretrial conference.

(Copyright 2005 by The Associated Press. All Rights Reserved.)
*******************************************************

Officer Michael Shea, hope you heal quick and get back on the road.

A crim-alien (Severin Official Dictionary) roaming the streets of the Commonwealth. What a shocker. I wonder if the car was registered to her with an "X" number. I hope Peabody is not one of our infamous sanctuary cities.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

She just came into this county 10 days ago and she already had a job at Dunkins. She had her hat on the dash they just showed it on Ch 7 news. How come when I apply for a job it takes 2 weeks for the place I applied at to get back to me to just set up an interview. This country has to learn to Deport these people.

My thoughts and Prayers are with Officer Shea and his family.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2005)

The news reports that INS/ICE is actively engaged in this situation. Too bad they are only actively engaged when it is big news. Everytime I pick up a "visitor" they are not interested.


----------



## massirishcop (Apr 3, 2004)

My prayers go out to Officer Shea and his family..........get well soon brother. I hope all of us out there in the law enforcement community realize we can no longer turn our heads on these unlicensed drivers. If the commonwealth wants to let them register automobiles than I'm gonna whack everyone I find 90/10.........let the courts figure it out! x numbers a numbers they are all going to jail from now on!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Foxracingmtnridr";p="62692 said:


> She just came into this county 10 days ago and she already had a job at Dunkins... How come when I apply for a job it takes 2 weeks for the place I applied at to get back to me to just set up an interview?


Because they know you won't work for $7 an hour. She will, and probably for $5/hr under the table.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2005)

Deportation. I'll believe it when I see it. CrimAlien enforcement is a joke. Immigration only takes action during the annual operation: round 'em up photo op.


----------



## JACK 807 (Dec 3, 2003)

MSP75";p="67369 said:


> Deportation. I'll believe it when I see it. CrimAlien enforcement is a joke. Immigration only takes action during the annual operation: round 'em up photo op.


Add to that, the IRS. They don't give a shit either. So much for Homeland Security. Won't be long before the RMV follows, although, with all the "X" numbers I see out there, it looks like they already have.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Thought I read some where a town (in NH??) was locking up illegals for trespassing. Sounds simple enough I guess, but legal? If so say good bye to about 10% of Worcesters motoring residents....


----------

